
Show HN: An app to track your reading - traquer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.traquer
======
traquer
Hello HN,

I made an app to track your reading progress. I've tried to use Goodreads for
this but their UI is kind of complicated.

The basic functionality is quite close to what you'd do with a spreadsheet.
The only difference is that the app is quite simple to use and doesn't try to
stand in your way.

You can also export all your data to a json file.

